# Torn calf muscle...again!



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I tore my calf muscle for the 2nd time in two years. I'm trying to get back in to see the orthopedic surgeon again. It's a heck of a way to run an MA school. I'm now going to teach (& live) in bubble wrap:mst:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> Well, I tore my calf muscle for the 2nd time in two years. I'm trying to get back in to see the orthopedic surgeon again. It's a heck of a way to run an MA school. I'm now going to teach (& live) in bubble wrap:mst:


 
Sorry to hear that Iceman, try to take it easy and let us know how recoping is going.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow. That sounds exceptionally painful, how did you do that? Get well soon.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2010)

I did it the same way both times.....by running. It's an over-use injury. The first time, I wasn't taking any care & training all the time. This time I was very careful, (stretching, resting, taking it easy in between training) & it happened again. I'm worried that surgery might be what's next for me. Time & the visit to the orthopedic surgeon (again) will tell. Worst of all, I'm afraid my running days are over. THAT will be hard for me.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 20, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> I did it the same way both times.....by running. It's an over-use injury. The first time, I wasn't taking any care & training all the time. This time I was very careful, (stretching, resting, taking it easy in between training) & it happened again. I'm worried that surgery might be what's next for me. Time & the visit to the orthopedic surgeon (again) will tell. Worst of all, I'm afraid my running days are over. THAT will be hard for me.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.


Maybe consider mountain biking...  You'll get great cardio benefits, less strain on the joints, and you'll get a pretty impressive total body workout, too, as you learn to handle obstacles.  You got some great trails around California...


----------



## ShelleyK (Apr 22, 2010)

No more running for you!!!
I feel bad for ya...I keep getting re-injured too and it totally sucks!  How long does this type of injury take to "heal"?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2010)

ShelleyK said:


> No more running for you!!!
> I feel bad for ya...I keep getting re-injured too and it totally sucks!  How long does this type of injury take to "heal"?



When I did it in March 2008, it took until March 2009 to heal. Most of that was because I saw 3 doctors who had no clue (and said so) before I found the 4th who diagnosed me in two minutes....with the same information the other guys had!!

But I digress. It took 4 months of healing time after diagnosis. I'm afraid I might need surgery this time. I'll go to the doctor on Tuesday to see what he says (same doctor who correctly diagnosed me last time). 

Thanks Shelley! You hang in there too!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, the orthopedic surgeon said I need to wear the boot cast 20 hours a day for the next 6 weeks. Then stretch a lot when I'm not in it. Hopefully, I'll be able to be back at it after that. Teaching TKD with this on is tons of fun:uhyeah:. 

Thanks for your prayers & support. I'll let you know how I'm doing.


----------



## ShelleyK (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! That sucks!!
At least no surgery!!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 1, 2010)

Saw the doctor today. He took me out of the boot cast & put me in a regular cast that will be changed weekly for the next 6 weeks or so. I need to relax my calf muscle so that I can begin stretching it from a healthy position. Hopefully, that will strengthen my calf so I won't tear this muscle. Once I'm out of the cast, I'll need to stretch the snot out of my calf, again.

Thanks for your support & prayers!


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 1, 2010)

No SNOT allowed LOL!  Stretch slowly!!
Glad to know that this seems to be working for you, sucks though that youre casted now and that youre so far away, Id have a lot of sarcastic stuff to write on the cast weekly for you for motivation LOL!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2010)

I wanted to give you an update on my health. I appreciate all of your prayers & support during my recovery!

I was in a cast for 6 weeks until early July. My wife & I decided to go on Weight Watchers at the same I got my 1st cast on. I thought, "great, how am I gonna loose weight when I can't train?!" Changing to a healthy diet made a huge difference for me. I lost 9 lbs while in a leg cast just by changing what I ate! (Who knew McDonald's was THAT bad for ya?!)

When I got the cast off, my doctor said, "you can run, but don't go crazy." I still don't know what he meant by that.:mst: I started physical therapy for both my calf & my low back. It didn't take long before I felt good enough to run again. 

I started running in August (every other day to give myself good rest in between). I run my 1st 5K in more than 2 years tomorrow. I stepped on the scale today & hit my goal weight!! I lost nearly 40 lbs since May 22nd.

I'm feeling great & can't wait for my run tomorrow!!

Thanks again for all of your encouragement!!!


----------

